# Bumper replacement



## bwolf123 (Jul 24, 2002)

I am looking for a nice after-market front bumper for my 1996 sentra. I am tired of going to tons of bogus sites and finding very few rediculously priced bumpers. Anyone have any suggestions of where I should go to look?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

i've got the same car as u and the same problem...so far, liuspeed on this forum is about the only that can probably help u by getting u a full vader kit for about 675 without shipping....since body kits for our cars are hard to find....they tend to be expensive.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

whats the vader kit look like guys?

thats not a bad price at all.
have ya'll checked out the VIS racing front bmpr. NICE!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3316


----------

